# reptile rescue in fife?



## poshweiller (Nov 17, 2006)

are there any?:2thumb:


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

never came across any


----------



## derek n (Nov 13, 2008)

The nearest one I know of is in Livingston


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

The one that was in Livingstone was run by a woman called Lorraine parker. she doesn't do this any more.
Not heard anything from the person that was meant to be taking it over.
Whats the probs Posh? Anything you need help with or were you just curious 
xxx


----------



## debs123 (Jul 30, 2009)

*rescue*

there is a reptile rescue in livingston,its called west lothian snake rescue the website is called the same i know he rescues all sorts of reptiles.hope this helps


----------



## poshweiller (Nov 17, 2006)

maddragon29 said:


> The one that was in Livingstone was run by a woman called Lorraine parker. she doesn't do this any more.
> Not heard anything from the person that was meant to be taking it over.
> Whats the probs Posh? Anything you need help with or were you just curious
> xxx


 
just noticed this, sorry linda. was curious and that numpty lad(u know the one) has a couple of snakes he wants rid of. have told him i`m not taking anything else from him but would source a rep rescue for him as this rep rescue is well and truly closed.:lol2:i`ve taken on enough of his unwanted to last a life time!! :devil:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Lorraine did stop yeah. I am still in contact with her if you want me to find out if she knows anyone else.. if so just let me know??

I stopped rescuing late last year due to health issues.. and the only other one I knew was bluejen and shes stopped too..

hmmmm


----------



## debs123 (Jul 30, 2009)

*reptile rescues*

If you go on the internet there is a list of rep rescues through out the uk that are still running,i know the snake rescue still open as adopted a snake of them in early november as i know he will not allow any adoptions over the christmass period.


----------



## poshweiller (Nov 17, 2006)

thanks all but the twat in question has managed to offload his snakes to god knows who!! wait now for the next lot he gets and wants rid of shortly after:devil:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

poshweiller said:


> thanks all but the twat in question has managed to offload his snakes to god knows who!! wait now for the next lot he gets and wants rid of shortly after:devil:


 one word..

Fanneh ( him that is) 

:lol2:


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

sparkle said:


> one word..
> 
> Fanneh ( him that is)
> 
> :lol2:



Honestly, if Posh would give me his address i could arrange for his legs to be broken, just like that.
Its seriously what he needs.

Posh, I know the one you mean. After seeing the state of the one i saw, i wouldn't be taking snakes from him. and CERTAINLY not paying money for them, but he seems the sort of person that wont give away.
Its a shame that he can get hold of them in the first place


----------

